# anyone here make cobe jigs???



## tacklejunkie (Jan 25, 2006)

hey, 

i was just wondering if anyone on here makes cobia jigs??? and if anyone has a place to get the squid type heads, or any heads already poured in like a 3 ounce size with a nice size hook like 6/0-9/0?


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Try Half Hitch Tackle. They have stores in Destin and Panama City. They also have a web site. Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle would have it also. I believe they have a website also.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Try www.jigsrigsandstuff.com


They have the squid heads as well as others


DEAN


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

tacklejunkie, 
I make jigs up to 16 oz. I do not have a squid shaped mold. A three oz. jig with 6/0 hooks is no problem.


----------

